# Investors who dumped Uber stock last week are idiots: Here's what's really going on.



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.businessinsider.com/can-uber-ever-be-profitable-yes-2019-8
Jim Edwards










Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi. Getty










*Uber stock took an 8% dip last week.*
*CEO Dara Khosrowshahi complained that people are still asking, "can Uber ever be profitable?"*
*Uber didn't "lose" $5.2 billion in Q2, as the headlines suggested.*
*In fact, it added $5.3 billion in cash. Uber's cash on hand went up to $11.7 billion.*
*The "loss" was a non-cash technicality, not an actual loss of cash.*
*The company makes money hand over fist.*
*Investors may have misunderstood Uber because of its sheer size. It's actually behaving like an early-stage tech startup - albeit on a vast scale - by investing in its own growth using expenses it can rein in later.*

Uber stock dipped 8% last week after the company recorded a larger than expected net loss, of $5.2 billion. It added to the impression that Uber is simply burning cash, subsidising cheap taxi rides to grab market share, with no real idea of how to turn itself into a sustainable, profitable business.
"I think that there's a meme around which is, can Uber ever be profitable? I certainly heard that that meme along with others," CEO Dara Khosrowshahi told analysts on the earnings call last week.
In fact, Uber didn't lose any money at all. It is more likely the case that some investors misunderstood the nature of the loss: It was a paper write-off, not an actual loss of cash.

In fact, Uber _grew_ its cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q2, from $6.4 billion at the end of last year, to $11.7 billion by the end of Q2.
The "loss" was mostly a non-cash stock-based compensation expense of $3.9 billion. Issuing stock compensation to employees costs the company next to nothing; accounting rules require it to be written up as an expense only so that investors have an accurate idea of the value of newly issued stock being given out as compensation. No money actually leaves Uber's coffers.










Does this look like a struggling company to you? Uber
Take a look at Uber's cashflow statement: The net loss from operations was just $1.6 billion. That's a lot of money but it's not $5 billion! Uber could easily afford that loss because it took in about $8 billion from the proceeds of its IPO, the cashflow statement says.

In other words, this company isn't losing money. It's the opposite. It's a cash-printing machine:

Gross bookings were up 31% to nearly $16 billion.
Revenue was up 14% to $3.2 billion.
Riders increased 30% to 99 million.
It's difficult to look at those numbers and conclude that Uber is dysfunctional.
Uber did increase its various operational expenses, such as marketing, R&D, and salaries & admin costs. But those are all costs that Uber can control, and cut in the future if need be. For now, the company is investing in its own growth.
In other words, this company is still behaving like an "early stage" tech startup - albeit on a vast scale.

This company has a LONG way to go before it tops out. (Think about Facebook when it reached 1 billion people and everyone thought Facebook would slow down.) Investors are idiots for selling their stock right now.

This is an opinion column. The thoughts expressed are those of the author(s).


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Revenue increase was only 14% vs last years same 1/4 compared to Lyft at 90%.. Lyft is the smaller co, so they can obviously increase at a faster pace .
Amzn increases at close to 20% over the last few years ..thus the reward in stock movement
Rev does not increase at a higher rate, stock does not move. EPS . Either you need EPS increase at high rate or rev.
FB - very good buy, if Twitter in chief does not tweet in the next 12 mos.?
Actually I was wrong, rev increase is close to 30% compared to last year same quarter, 14 % over last quarter , so Author maybe correct ?but it did go down from 50% from 2017 to 2018 same quarter. So 50% increase down to 30%. So next year, can they maintain 30% rev growth or does it go down to 20%?
Rev needs to increase in the US and Canada .outside rev increase will not matter much.
It is like FB
FB users in the US and Canada spend 7-8 times more than Africa or Asia?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

*I WISH I had Uber's problems*

The "Uber driver" detractors
speak purely from emotional hatred
of the subject
not from any Wall St or investment credentials, experience or knowledge.

Subsequently I disqualify the haters and their emotional positions of "death to Uber" and Uber's the cause of all their life's problems


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My god the amount of spin that media shills for Uber are making is amazing !!!

Without the IPO cash and continued VC injections, Uber is BK.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Spin! It has, does and will continue to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinH said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/can-uber-ever-be-profitable-yes-2019-8
> Jim Edwards
> 
> 
> ...


i need a" paper write off"
Perhaps i am Really Rich !

" No need to tip "!



ANT 7 said:


> My god the amount of spin that media shills for Uber are making is amazing !!!
> 
> Without the IPO cash and continued VC injections, Uber is BK.


down is the new Up !^

" Lower Rates Mean More Money "!

( less maintenence means Safer Cars !)


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> Spin! It has, does and will continue to.





ANT 7 said:


> My god the amount of spin that media shills for Uber are making is amazing !!!
> 
> Without the IPO cash and continued VC injections, Uber is BK.


burn baby burn , can't wait for a bk .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> *I WISH I had Uber's problems*
> 
> The "Uber driver" detractors
> speak purely from emotional hatred
> ...


wall street is still polishing this turd.

So they can Dump it on Retirement funds.

Less they get stuck with the Loss.

" investment game of "Hot Potato"



KevinH said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/can-uber-ever-be-profitable-yes-2019-8
> Jim Edwards
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like







they are scrambling " earnings" with investment cash.

Green blocks go up in graph.

Writing on wall percentages Steadily decline.
( look above green blocks)
Critical Mass.


mbd said:


> Revenue increase was only 14% vs last years same 1/4 compared to Lyft at 90%.. Lyft is the smaller co, so they can obviously increase at a faster pace .
> Amzn increases at close to 20% over the last few years ..thus the reward in stock movement
> Rev does not increase at a higher rate, stock does not move. EPS . Either you need EPS increase at high rate or rev.
> FB - very good buy, if Twitter in chief does not tweet in the next 12 mos.?
> ...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KevinH said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/can-uber-ever-be-profitable-yes-2019-8
> Jim Edwards
> 
> 
> ...


This could easily be the dumbest article I've ever read about Uber.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> My god the amount of spin that media shills for Uber are making is amazing !!!
> 
> Without the IPO cash and continued VC injections, Uber is BK.


Thx u for ur objective unemotional opinion ??????



goneubering said:


> This could easily be the dumbest article I've ever read about Uber.


.......said the hater Uber driver ???

stick to App work


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Thx u for ur objective unemotional opinion ??????
> 
> 
> .......said the hater Uber driver ???


You have no idea. I'm one of the few drivers here who likes Uber. This article is garbage.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

goneubering said:


> You have no idea. I'm one of the few drivers here who likes Uber. This article is garbage.


If u continue to be EMOTIONAL about investing you'll end up a low skill low wage worker
???



Big boy pants time @goneubering


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> If u continue to be EMOTIONAL about investing you'll end up a low skill low wage worker
> ???
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead. Buy Uber stock and show us you're a big boy.

Wait. Are you Jim Edwards?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

KevinH said:


> The net loss from operations was just $1.6 billion.





KevinH said:


> In other words, this company isn't losing money.


They can't even get their own story straight. They _just said_ (two sentences prior) that Uber lost $1.6 billion (_after_ adjusting the total net loss for noncash expenditures), and then they turn around and say that the company isn't losing money. I'll buy that the $5.3 billion number is an inflated loss because paying employees in stock doesn't actually cost the company money. That is a legitimate argument, but even after you correct for that you are still left with a $1.6 billion loss. So how do you turn around and then say that they're not losing money?



KevinH said:


> In fact, Uber _grew_ its cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q2, from $6.4 billion at the end of last year, to $11.7 billion by the end of Q2.


This seems misleading or downright dishonest. It says that Uber increased its cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q2 (from $6.4 billion to $11.7 billion). But then it says that it had cash on hand of $6.4 billion _at the end of last year_ and $11.7 billion _at the end of Q2_. The end of last year to the end of Q2 would include Q1 and Q2, not just Q2. So it didn't increase cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q2. It increased cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q1 and Q2 combined. When was the IPO? In Q1......or was it in Q2? I don't remember. The IPO was definitely after the end of last year, though, and the whole purpose of the IPO was to bring in cash. So of course they have more cash on hand than they did at the end of last year. If they don't, then they are _really_ doing something wrong. Unless their business plan is to just issue more stock every time they run out of cash, then what they are doing now is clearly unsustainable.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol are they out of their mind ?



> The net loss from operations was just $1.6 billion.


yet again, they lost more money this quarter than the last quarter ! each quarter they lose more money than the last quarter !


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

KevinH said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/can-uber-ever-be-profitable-yes-2019-8
> Jim Edwards
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you seem to not understand basic accounting. You might want to get some help with your personal finances because I would be willing to bet you have a large amount of Debt vs Income.

See, when Uber spends more money than its revenue generates, that creates a loss.

It doesn't matter how much "cash infusion" they put in. Because, whether it is from investors on the private side pre IPO or from sale of stocks at IPO this is not money they "own" but rather money they "owe". Each investment expects a return.

The fact that they consistently spend more money than the business generates is why the "Lost" money.

You can doubt this all you want, but the company admitted they lost money in their explanation to the marketing folks they had to let go as part of "trimming the fat".
Next will be massive numbers of middle management, followed by massive numbers of programmers that aren't very good, then you will see the paring of their R&D as no auto manufacturer is going to license SDC software from a company that can't even manage navigation for human piloted fleets.

Eventually Uber, under a third or fourth CEO, will wake up to the wasting of capital they are doing and will trim this business to what it should have been.
Less than 3,000 people total in HQ including IT/DEV, BOD and Operations and about 1200 people (out of that 3,000) actually interfacing with municipalities(including airports) as well as event venues to coordinate profit sharing and throughput. That is 500 people for daily operations of a business that is Just An App. Another 30 for the payment processing team. Approximately 70-120 people doing the actual dev on the app. 1500 for a support call center 24hrs a day (500 people 8 hours each with proper scheduling to cover 7 days). That leaves you about 950 for GLH which are, generally, only open 8 hours a day, if even, in limited locations. 
Though, if the phone and app level support wasn't useless people * then we wouldn't even need GLH level folks because all the "Your license is fake (because it has a hologram I can't comprehend)" and the "Your selfie doesn't look enough like you", seriously, it isn't an algorithm, wouldn't need anymore than a 5 minute call to resolve instead of the Multiple 20+ minute calls.

*(they way over spend in this) in the Philippines that not only can't get anything done but don't, usually, even document what you called in about (if they can't throw 5.00US at the problem they have limited solution capabilities and often just flat out lie and say Supervisors don't even exist)


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol are they out of their mind ?
> 
> yet again, they lost more money this quarter than the last quarter ! each quarter they lose more money than the last quarter !


_"are they out of their mind ?"
....._Said the Uber driver playing cabbie for pennies a mile. ???


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

*



The net loss from operations was $1.6 billion.

Click to expand...

*that's all you need to know...ignore all the spin


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> wall street is still polishing this turd.
> 
> So they can Dump it on Retirement funds.
> 
> ...


is it just me or does it sound like there is no ethics, values , or honesty in business , that's so funny how a column can say uber's not bleeding , uber is rich ? why can't people be honest , is that so hard ?: the company is trash and deserves to go bk.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Go ahead. Buy Uber stock and show us you're a big boy.
> 
> Wait. Are you Jim Edwards?


I am taking Uber stock long. Uber put 3M drivers to work for them pissing away equity on their cars for gas money. That is pretty frickin' clever to pull that off. I could care less about driver pain when it is self-inflicted and based on hope that life for the non-skilled should be fair and that the world owes them a living.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I am taking Uber stock long. Uber put 3M drivers to work for them pissing away equity on their cars for gas money. That is pretty frickin' clever to pull that off. I could care less about driver pain when it is self-inflicted and based on hope that life for the non-skilled should be fair and that the world owes them a living.


Good luck with that.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Good luck with that.


Small position smiling


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> They can't even get their own story straight. They _just said_ (two sentences prior) that Uber lost $1.6 billion (_after_ adjusting the total net loss for noncash expenditures), and then they turn around and say that the company isn't losing money. I'll buy that the $5.3 billion number is an inflated loss because paying employees in stock doesn't actually cost the company money. That is a legitimate argument, but even after you correct for that you are still left with a $1.6 billion loss. So how do you turn around and then say that they're not losing money?
> 
> This seems misleading or downright dishonest. It says that Uber increased its cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q2 (from $6.4 billion to $11.7 billion). But then it says that it had cash on hand of $6.4 billion _at the end of last year_ and $11.7 billion _at the end of Q2_. The end of last year to the end of Q2 would include Q1 and Q2, not just Q2. So it didn't increase cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q2. It increased cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q1 and Q2 combined. When was the IPO? In Q1......or was it in Q2? I don't remember. The IPO was definitely after the end of last year, though, and the whole purpose of the IPO was to bring in cash. So of course they have more cash on hand than they did at the end of last year. If they don't, then they are _really_ doing something wrong. Unless their business plan is to just issue more stock every time they run out of cash, then what they are doing now is clearly unsustainable.


:i'm mad: Now you stop using common sense and logic before you chase away up's pet trolls.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> *I WISH I had Uber's problems*
> 
> The "Uber driver" detractors
> speak purely from emotional hatred
> ...


Don't make assumptions that all drivers don't speak from experience, knowledge, or investment credentials. I can guarantee my educational attainment, experience, and knowledge would change your mind about the presumptive and ill-informed statements you made above. One who is educated, knowledegable, and has experience SHOULD hate Uber and not from the emotional standpoint but from the standpoint of what it is doing to drivers and the communities in which they operate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Sorry, but you seem to not understand basic accounting. You might want to get some help with your personal finances because I would be willing to bet you have a large amount of Debt vs Income.
> 
> See, when Uber spends more money than its revenue generates, that creates a loss.
> 
> ...


Yup.
Spending Debt
While LOSING MONEY !


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> is it just me or does it sound like there is no ethics, values , or honesty in business , that's so funny how a column can say uber's not bleeding , uber is rich ? why can't people be honest , is that so hard ?: the company is trash and deserves to go bk.


Whether it's big private business or the government it's all becoming unethical and void of any meaningful customer service. Companies have discovered it's better to waste your time waiting on hold than pay for real customer service to solve problems

I work for a big government agency that over the past couple years has become so inept and incompetent it is unbelievable. Stripped of any meaningful management or supervision we no longer have any vision or direction. If you apply for a job at our agency now you'll wait a minimum of six months to get hired and probably longer.

Anyway I'm not exactly sure what's going on but companies like Uber and Lyft are definitely part of the problem. They really have no accountability. Obviously they have no customer service. And they skirt laws to avoid paying employee benefits and taxes. They called most of the shots, make all the rules, yet somehow get their workers classified as independent contractors.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber should issue it's own cryptocurrency to charge pax and pay drivers. Then Uber can finally turn a profit off the exchange rate from Ubercoin to local currency. Driver pay will increase by selling their Ubercoins to pax. 
Resolved.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber will not be profitable in the next 10 years and they have no plan to do so. It's just a Ponzi scheme to make the CEOs and founders and early investors rich, many who have bailed out.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What a load of bullshit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber should issue it's own cryptocurrency to charge pax and pay drivers. Then Uber can finally turn a profit off the exchange rate from Ubercoin to local currency. Driver pay will increase by selling their Ubercoins to pax.
> Resolved.


You mean " Uber Badges " ?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> If u continue to be EMOTIONAL about investing you'll end up a low skill low wage worker
> ???
> 
> 
> ...


Eh...yeah. Because Uber drivers are just ROLLING in the dough.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber should issue it's own cryptocurrency to charge pax and pay drivers. Then Uber can finally turn a profit off the exchange rate from Ubercoin to local currency. Driver pay will increase by selling their Ubercoins to pax.
> Resolved.


You should buy the domain name patent trademark or whatever you can.

UBERCOIN is the next big thing!

As soon as drivers are happy, OOPS Mt. Gox!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

michael7227 said:


> You should buy the domain name patent trademark or whatever you can.
> 
> UBERCOIN is the next big thing!
> 
> As soon as drivers are happy, OOPS Mt. Gox!


The second you try and cash out your UBERCOIN using instapay, it goes down two thirds in value...

"WE JUST PAID YOU $70 BILLION IN UBERCOIN!"


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

*A delirious defence of Uber*

https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2019/08/12/1565598551000/A-delirious-defence-of-Uber/


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

did dilution happen and they call it a non-event ?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah...precisely how many shares just got awarded? What percentage of the total shares are they? It's that many more shares that must participate in dividends, diluting what drivers or whoever might buy Uber stock, their shares. Does that put the cost of those employee awarded shares onto the people who pay money for their shares? Seems like it to me.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> down is the new Up !


ROFFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> It's that many more shares that must participate in dividends....


Dividends.........heh.........you're funny.


----------



## Stable Genius (Jul 28, 2019)

The stock they gave away doesn't cost them money, but it still has market value. Any investor worth anything at all will count this in as part of their losses. That stock has to be bought back eventually.

It wouldn't matter if they gave the stock to homeless people, it would still be a loss. This is just a way to account for that loss upfront rather than down the line.

This is one of the fuzzy math tricks that corporate accountants use to make the numbers look differently than what they actually are. This is one of the reasons investing is so difficult for the average Joe. You have to sort through all kinds of smoke and mirrors to find true value.

Them stating this literally changes nothing about their business picture.


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

Is same crap like GoPro going down baby


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

What matters most is that, I am going bankrupt driving for Uber at $0.60 a mile in Los Angeles (and I have minimal monthly expenses).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> down is the new Up !^


Hahahaha. This is a strong contender for Post Of The Year!!!!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

EphLux said:


> What matters most is that, I am going bankrupt driving for Uber at $0.60 a mile in Los Angeles (and I have minimal monthly expenses).


https://uberpeople.net/threads/unreported-11-billions-loss-by-uber.345953/


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Real idiots are those who bought any stock in the first place.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Never argue with the tape. 

33.96 close. Pretty sure the B series investors from 2011 are losing money now? If not its pretty close.

What was the cap back then?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KevinH said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/can-uber-ever-be-profitable-yes-2019-8
> Jim Edwards
> 
> 
> ...


Is this thread still alive??!! This article is an absolute embarrassment to the reputation of Business Insider.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Never argue with the tape.
> 
> 33.96 close. Pretty sure the B series investors from 2011 are losing money now? If not its pretty close.
> 
> What was the cap back then?


Answers my own question. It is getting there.?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Real idiots are those who bought any stock in the first place.


These stocks are bought by passive investors AKA mutual funders. Ppl have no control of their money, they give it to a money manager and they return %. I believe those MM are obligated to IPOers like GS, MS etc to buy junk along with good stuff and return better than expected (around 15%) interest on average.

some chasers/momo/daytraders and unlucky investors do get in but by far I believe it's handed to mutual funds.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

they arent losing anything

theyre stealing 50-90% of every fare by paying illegal wages or no wages on 90% of trips even get labor to pay to provide labor lmao

least $4+ * 15million rides per day

60+ million per day cash flow

1.8+ BILLION per month

and what theyre not stealing skimming laundering thru personal real estate, theyre bribing donating fundraising to operate above the law

biggest ponzi ever 
biggest organized crime racket ever
biggest human trafficking ring ever

being an app makes it legal apparently
they are breakung every labor law ever written including the 13th amendment & article 23 of international human rights 15+ million times per day by sending blank contracts that coerce free unpaid labor

none of a cab companies math requires advanced trig, the blank contracts are to defraud & deceive the less fortuante amongst us into providing free labor then threaten labor with termination if they cancel & don't work for free which is duress

any contract uber lyft sends that doesn't cover costs or pays illegal wages cannot be agreed to per the 13th amendment as you cant agree to work for free and are in breach




everythingsuber said:


> Never argue with the tape.
> 
> 33.96 close. Pretty sure the B series investors from 2011 are losing money now? If not its pretty close.
> 
> What was the cap back then?


you mean the investors who got paid cash from travis ks personal skim lol no one at the top of this Ponzi are losing money

the only people losing money are 96% of drivers & anyone who put in money after the ipo


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

You know what's interesting is...all the cheerleading stock analysts predicting $50+ price targets for Uber, near or medium term. 
It can't be cuz of positive cash flow...I think it's to save their own behinds...and, part of a Pump n Dump. Uber stock has a lot to prove. 

The hype Uber has spewed is unprecedented. Let's see if they can deliver on the flying car/drones which I saw a full size model of at last year's CES show in Las Vegas. The Uber booth was well attended with plenty of "knowledgeable reps".


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Some of us are old enough to remember the last time silicon valley screwed over wall street. This is the dot.com bubble 2.0


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> I am taking Uber stock long. Uber put 3M drivers to work for them pissing away equity on their cars for gas money. That is pretty frickin' clever to pull that off. I could care less about driver pain when it is self-inflicted and based on hope that life for the non-skilled should be fair and that the world owes them a living.


The next stock market bubble when it happens (2008 repeat) will drive this down under 5 for a while i predict. buy then


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Some of us are old enough to remember the last time silicon valley screwed over wall street. This is the dot.com bubble 2.0


Yup. I remember flying into SFO and looking at all these glass towers. "About.com" etç.
I was aghast at a new brick and mortar free medium spending all their venture capital on multi million dollar towers.
Most of those domains failed immediately.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yup. I remember flying into SFO and looking at all these glass towers. "About.com" etç.
> I was aghast at a new brick and mortar free medium spending all their venture capital on multi million dollar towers.
> Most of those domains failed immediately.


That's true about the past but Uber is much more than just a flashy domain.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That's true about the past but Uber is much more than just a flashy domain.


Does Uber even really know what it is? I think it has an identity crisis on its hands...if it has any.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Does Uber even really know what it is? I think it has an identity crisis on its hands...if it has any.


That's a good point. They got into way too many different things by pursuing unlimited revenue growth. They need to chop off the money losing side gigs like the imaginary flying cars and focus on making a profit.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The shorts keep winning.










TO THE OP: Keep your day job. Your losses are my profits.


----------

